
Looking for a sports watch? Never buy an Apple watch - sajithdilshan
https://medium.com/@sajithdilshan/looking-for-a-sports-watch-never-buy-an-apple-watch-d65008fcb6da
======
stephenr
I can’t even imagine how you manage to hit your own wrist with the racquet
you’re holding.

~~~
sajithdilshan
Actually, I was holding the racket in right hand and the watch was on my left
hand :)

